
Should Cameras Replace Car Mirrors? U.S. Regulators Want to Know - sndean
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-09/should-cameras-replace-car-mirrors-u-s-regulators-want-to-know
======
Fjolsvith
That's easy. Video recording of accident.

